# Eddie Van Halen interview



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

An hour long interview with EVH.

[video=youtube_share;sXoHyiJUItQ]http://youtu.be/sXoHyiJUItQ[/video]


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting interview. He's a pretty humble guy, trying to redirect praise to Wolfgang and AVH. Also interesting to hear how he didn't listen to other's music much after he found his zone. It was all about creating his/their sound. Good to see he's sober..wasnt looking good a while ago


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

pretty cool.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Everywhere I stopped to watch was awkward. Very weird.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Scotty said:


> wasnt looking good a while ago


Well he doesn't look like a crazy cat woman anymore...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you so much Hamstrung for uploading this. I have had a love affair for 30 years with this man! 

Will watch it after everyone is in bed, in an hour of quietude~


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

That's was one of the best hours that I've spent watching something! What I got from all of this was never, ever give up!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad to see he finally conquered his demons and came through ok. He looks good and happy


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah Eddie looks Pretty good, and I enjoyed it as well. Nice to know the history of the family, and what pushed him into the direction he chose. 
Also interesting on once he got his groove going, he never really listened to any outside influences, only his own creations. Interesting approach, whereas most would 
feed off and replicate their Idols. It's like he locked himself in a room and came out a Guitar God.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so glad that he got sober! The alcohol and drugs were killing him physically. You could see it. In one interview I think with Howard Stern he came off as one of the most arrogant assholes ever! I don't care though I have always loved his style and him. I think he has aged with grace and humility! He does look great though!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

And then you just do this: diddly diddly tapa tapa do do da do

And then a bit of this: reeeoooorrr squeely browmp. 

Clap clap clap. Wooooohooooooooo!!!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the interview lady had nice hair. the humble thing i don't entirely buy. michael anthony and sammy hagar certainly wouldn't agree that he seems humble.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> the interview lady had nice hair. the humble thing i don't entirely buy. michael anthony and sammy hagar certainly wouldn't agree that he seems humble.


Ya, I think with evh you are always dealing with a Jekyll and Hyde type personality.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> Ya, I think with evh you are always dealing with a Jekyll and Hyde type personality.


Don't you think that drugs and booze had a lot to do with the way he acted??? He was a Meth addict and an alcoholic(recovering)!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> michael anthony and sammy hagar certainly wouldn't agree that he seems humble.


Among others.
Maybe he's changed, maybe it's just that he relates with some people differently?
Who knows?
I have never had to deal with EVH--so I don't know what I would think.
Some people I know think I'm quiet, some think I'm loud or talkative.

I did like his choice for jamming with a deceased musician--I thought that's who he'd pick.
Although I have found that dead musicians typically don't make for a good jam session--they can't really do anything--being dead & all.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you're right, i think. i know people who are really nice outside of work, but....


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

zontar said:


> Although I have found that dead musicians typically don't make for a good jam session


They're good listeners.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

pattste said:


> They're good listeners.


It's kind of hard to tell though.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Eddie looks a lot better these days. Last time I saw VH Live I gave up. No more of his crappy drunk solos. Best thing for me is to just listen to the great recordings. I have all their albums. Every one of those great albums and songs lived in my head
everywhere I went as a teen in the 80's. I was schooled in rock by Eddie and the band. So many great tunes. I try and stay away from the You Tube stuff, previous interviews, bad performances, and the like. I'd rather remember the times I rocked out to 
VH when i was young and in awe. Those "different" songs like Could This Be Magic?, or Big Bad Bill had me singing as much as the hard rock songs did. Epic stuff. Too bad Eddie opens his mouth and shoves his foot so far in it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

most (not all) of the guitar gods have quirks and personality defects. they may be screwed up in one way or the other, but they found that thing they do well, and they flogged the living shit out of it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lola said:


> Don't you think that drugs and booze had a lot to do with the way he acted??? He was a Meth addict and an alcoholic(recovering)!


drugs are part of it, but I think it become a chicken vs egg thing. is someone an asshole only when they become a junkie, or does the asshole part of them lead them to get caught up in the downward spiral of drugs?
I don't think its clear cut.
it doesn't matter anyways. cant really hide behind addictions as an excuse like "temporary insanity".


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> drugs are part of it, but I think it become a chicken vs egg thing. is someone an asshole only when they become a junkie, or does the asshole part of them lead them to get caught up in the downward spiral of drugs?
> I don't think its clear cut.
> it doesn't matter anyways. cant really hide behind addictions as an excuse like "temporary insanity".


I agree with you but I will always be indebted to his talents for *he was the one to inspire me to play guitar in the first place! *


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

just watched this interview, was going to post it here but I see there is already a thread

so good to see & hear EVH talking about a lot of his formative experiments. direct from the horses mouth

and also great to hear an interviewer giving lots of space to their guest, to talk


----------

